# Where to sell as a high school student



## TheWikiMan (Oct 1, 2009)

I had posted in another thread that me and a group of friends were starting a t-shirt company, well that happened, we sold our first 24 shirts around school and have now put in the order for 36 shirts, we are slowly growing how many shirts we order. 

My question is that as a high school student with limited times to basically just the weekends (Friday and Saturday) what are the best places to take our shirts to sell them. Right now we are going to be selling our shirts at a local concert of high school bands but we need more locations to get our product out there. We have a modest facebook group of 150 people, mainly from our school though. We are not doing the internet store since right now we only print one design at a time with only a set number of sizes.

Where do you guys reccomend we set up our merchandise in order to sell, we are located in Virginia and are called ORB, check us out on facebook.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

One thought is to approach local stores / hangouts where your target market might be. See if you can sell your tees through them. 

Otherwise, assuming your target market are other high school students, try setting up a booth at sporting events, concerts, and other special events the schools may have.


----------



## lunaticfridge (Jan 19, 2010)

I think Splathead's on the right track, but you might want to check with your school administration--at my school, we needed specific permission to sell anything, or to post any signs.


----------



## pinks (Feb 6, 2010)

Word of mouth is still probably your best bet. VistaPrint has cheap business cards, maybe you should include a couple of cards with each shirt and hopefully they'll pass them out to friends who are interested in them. 

Checking with school admin is a great idea as well.. go to all sporting events.. especially major ones. Not just your schools sporting events, but other schools as well. (just make sure you're cleared by the district) 

Shelby


----------



## LBClothing (Feb 15, 2010)

Find out about small local gigs in your area and ask the promoter if you can set up a stall, I have done it before and it works!


----------



## Futurerichman (Jan 13, 2010)

If the students at your school go to the sports game, try going there. At my high school, very few people go, but your school might be different.

You could also sell at lunch.


----------

